# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Fierake #8

## [Perla]

Mqs po na vjen vit çift, edhe sofra çift do jete (ne numer) dhe me shume te çiftezuar brenda. Nuset jane rreshtuar, te mbledhura nga mbare atdheu.  :ngerdheshje: 

Mirepresim qytetaret dhe fshataret (qyteza e Levanit,Patosit,Kuçoves,Ballshit,fshati Hekal, Drize,Zharze,Zhupan,Daullas,Bishanak,Ferme,Cakran, etj etj se kaq mu kujtuan per momentin) pa asnje dallim rracial  :ngerdheshje: 

Mirese vini !!!
Mirepresim dhe mysafiret nga shtetet/qytetet/fshatrat e tjere.

Ju uroj nga zemra Gezuar Festat qe po na trokasin ne dere, sa me shume mbaresi e shendet ne familjet tuaja. 
Pershendetje speciale per emigrantet qe nuk harrojne cfare gjaku u rrjedh ne vena.


Jemi fierak sa te jemi gjalle  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Per te ber Gezuar  :ngerdheshje:  merrni nganje gote



Edhe te embla pa dyshim :Pp

----------


## The Boy

Hahahahahaha.....boboooo....sa shume fjale , 1000 fjale ne sec, sa llafazane e madhe qe qenke moj perla.....Hajde.......Tunggg........i pershendes nga Larg te gjithe Fieraket, pa perjashtim........KUJDESUNI PER VETEN, se ben ftohte, fryn ere, bie shi.....rruget jane te rreshqitshem dhe mund te bini dhe te vriteni, ose te rrezoheni dhe te bini si pa dashej brenda ndonje  Pusete te hapur dhe plot me uje, duke pare ndonje femer...."aksidentalisht".......Ciao ciao.....Klm mire Fieriiiiiiiii..............

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Pershendetje Fieri ..
Ju dua shume  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

Pershendetje Fieri

Do ngopemi se sben moj Perla.

----------


## elsaa

Pershendetje sofra .....

Ma gezofshi shtepine e re . Perderisa shtepia eshte e re edhe mobiljet duhen te reja .
Ky kolltuku eshte i imi , se mos ben gabim dhe ulet njeri tjeter  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Mbrema patriota e jo.   :buzeqeshje: 

Si ma beni jeten andeja nga viset tuaja.Ketej nga sofra kam marre ca mungesa po ja erdha prap.    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gesti_7

perla ketu hekali bzzzzzzz, si me degjon, marrje bzzzzzzz!  :ngerdheshje: 
po shyqyr moj goce qe e rihape shpine se u thame nga i ftohti ne tropoje.  :perqeshje: 

pershendetje te gjitheve, dhe i kalofshi sa me bukur festat me njerezit qe u do zemra.

----------


## gesti_7

> Pershendetje Fieri
> 
> Do ngopemi se sben moj Perla.


kujdes ti mos i ha te tera se do vesh xxxl si mase pastaj, na ler dhe ca ne.  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

gjesi sofra .......... 
Une po ulem ke kolltuku im dhe po rahatohem i her ... kush do beje kafet sot?

----------


## gesti_7

elsaa hajt beji vet meqe erdhe e para, je qe je me bej dhe mua nje kafe se po mu pika nje sot.  :perqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

> kujdes ti mos i ha te tera se do vesh xxxl si mase pastaj, na ler dhe ca ne.



Si mase do behem sa te pellcas shume te mira qenkan, dhe ju aty jeni hajde bujrum :kryqezohen:

----------


## gesti_7

miiiire ti e di, po tu thye karrigia duam demshperblim ne qe ta dish.  :perqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

The boy, e kisha nga gezimi sofres se re. Mirse erdhe.




> Pershendetje Fieri ..
> Ju dua shume : D


Walchi,shume po na dashuron keto kohet e fundit neve ti, do rreshtohesh si nuse ketej me duket loool




> Pershendetje Fieri
> 
> Do ngopemi se sben moj Perla.


Po te ngopeni me pse jo, kot nuk punon gesti lol




> Pershendetje sofra .....
> 
> Ma gezofshi shtepine e re . Perderisa shtepia eshte e re edhe mobiljet duhen te reja .
> Ky kolltuku eshte i imi , se mos ben gabim dhe ulet njeri tjeter : D


Ne fillim mu duken si duart e gestit, po qenka kolltuk :Pp flm flm, mirese rierdhe ne sofren e re.




> Mbrema patriota e jo.  : )
> 
> Si ma beni jeten andeja nga viset tuaja.Ketej nga sofra kam marre ca mungesa po ja erdha prap.   : )


Dermannnnnnnnnnn ne ketej nga viset tona po çajme deboren me kazme si tek Dimri Fundit :Pp Mirese rierdhe




> perla ketu hekali bzzzzzzz, si me degjon, marrje bzzzzzzz! 
> po shyqyr moj goce qe e rihape shpine se u thame nga i ftohti ne tropoje. :P
> 
> pershendetje te gjitheve, dhe i kalofshi sa me bukur festat me njerezit qe u do zemra.


Gesto erdhi ti, leket mi solle? Duhen bere sheqerkat,bonbonkat,liqerkat, pse une me krushkun do i bej keto pune :Pp




> gjesi sofra .......... 
> Une po ulem ke kolltuku im dhe po rahatohem i her ... kush do beje kafet sot?


Si gjithmone e zonja e shtepise, si e turke apo express?




> Si mase do behem sa te pellcas shume te mira qenkan, dhe ju aty jeni hajde bujrum


Po eshte edhe darka e Krishtlindjeve moj, s'do kesh vend ku t'i fusesh me :Pp




> miiiire ti e di, po tu thye karrigia duam demshperblim ne qe ta dish. :P


Po e theve karrigen do te ulim ne prerin e gestit hahahahahaha


Ju prshhhhhhhh te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gesti_7

o perla prandaj spo gjeja me lek ne llogari une, ma paske vjedh pinin mi dreqqqq???
na rope moj na rope, na le pa kaposh deti.  :perqeshje: 

per ate punen e karriges se bej dot se nuk do jete karrige e qendrueshme, do jete mobile chair.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> o perla prandaj spo gjeja me lek ne llogari une, ma paske vjedh pinin mi dreqqqq???
> na rope moj na rope, na le pa kaposh deti. 
> 
> per ate punen e karriges se bej dot se nuk do jete karrige e qendrueshme, do jete mobile chair.


Dashke dhe kaposh deti ti, merr nje pule dhe qepe  :ngerdheshje: 

Per ate punen e karriges, jane me ne mode mobile chairs ( si ato me rrota) hahahahahahahhahaha

----------


## gesti_7

jo vetem me rrota, edhe me rrotullime.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gesti_7

cbehet ndonje gje andej nga ju, ka ndopak atmosfere festive se sikur behet goxha bukur andej???

----------


## [Perla]

Ketu ka vajtur bora deri ne gju, dhe i bera disa fluturime qepare, po pa pasoja , ishte argetuse  :ngerdheshje: 

Do bej disa foto e do i postoj. Ndonje foto te Fr per festa do na e sjellesh, si çun i mire qe je  :perqeshje:

----------


## gesti_7

po ce do me, fieri per festa eshte shesh lufte miii, nejse do dal me nje helmete dhe do te ti bej ca foto, po sme hodhen shashka ne xhep.  :perqeshje: 

do na derkosh ndonje cope debore ketej se na mori malli?
kujdes me fluturimet shejtan, se do biesh ne ndonje gje te forte... dhe do vritesh.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

